# New Relocating to Penang



## Aryan1025 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am going to relocate to Penang and Join Jabil (information Technology team).
I'll be getting 2 weeks company accommodation then I'll hv to move to rental flat.

As I've accepted the offer at 10k, needless to ask it is good or average salary. But still I would like to ask, is it an average salary or above average/Good kind of salary?

My plans so far are:
1> Taking rental flat in 1st month
2> Taking used car then will bring my wife(on dependent visa) to Penang.

Can you please guide me for rental flats(decent area, Close by Jabil, easily reachable via public transport till I get a car).

any help appreciated for shared room for 1-2 months until I get a decent condo on rent?

Thanks a lot in advance
Aryanlane:


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Have you applied for your wife's DP with your work pass? It will be much easier and quicker in a single process. 

Once your wife receives her DP, she has a flexible option to delay joining you a few months later-- or arrive on same flight. 

Avoid the common mistake in uncertainty by foreign employees. The expats apply for spouses' DP a few months after they arrive, then wait through the approval processes which will take another couple months.


----------



## Aryan1025 (Dec 11, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> Have you applied for your wife's DP with your work pass? It will be much easier and quicker in a single process.
> 
> Once your wife receives her DP, she has a flexible option to delay joining you a few months later-- or arrive on same flight.
> 
> Avoid the common mistake in uncertainty by foreign employees. The expats apply for spouses' DP a few months after they arrive, then wait through the approval processes which will take another couple months.



Thanks a lot lorgnette for your reply. Its really a very helpful information. Just now I asked to HR person for the DP status.

Thanks again
Aryan


----------



## Aryan1025 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Knock knock!!!*



Aryan1025 said:


> Thanks a lot lorgnette for your reply. Its really a very helpful information. Just now I asked to HR person for the DP status.
> 
> Thanks again
> Aryan



Knock knock!!! Anyone out there. please share your views...

Thanks in advance,
Aryan


----------



## eangoon (Oct 9, 2012)

Rental in Penang should much cheaper compare to KL.


----------



## justin_tan (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Aryan1025,
Have you find your rental flat? Welcome to Penang 

For public transport to Jabil, you may consider BEST (Bridge Express Shuttle Transit) which was first introduced by Penang State Government in March 2011 as the country's first park and ride service. The BEST service is an effort by Penang State Government to promote the use of public transport. Just google "Best Penang" and you could get more info on it.


----------



## Rusty 747 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, My wife and I are planning on retiring to Penang. We live fairly simply and have been told that RM10k pcm will be more than enough.


----------



## justin_tan (Feb 15, 2013)

Where you stay in Penang? RM10K per month is more than enough if you live simple


----------



## Rusty 747 (Apr 12, 2009)

We will be in Batu Ferringhi. Condo paid for - just monthly maintenance fees, gas, water, electric, car, satellite TV, groceries, health insurance and a couple of other insurance policies to pay for. We live very simply and think that 10k pcm will be enough but have the comfort of knowing there is a little more to fall back on if needed.


----------



## casey1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi you can live very comfortably on that especially if you do not have rent to pay, all other expenses above are really quite cheap in Malaysia


----------



## Rusty 747 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's what we figured. I guess it also helps that my wife is Malaysian. It is just such a big decision to stop work when I don't have to though. I think Penang as a holiday home for another few years, then retirement is probably the most sensible option.


----------

